# Overflow without a siphon or drilling...



## LiNERROR (Dec 22, 2010)

rather than drilling my tank or risking flooding my house i'm looking to attaching a 3 inch pvc or acrylic riser to the top of the tank and bonding this to the top trim... it would be flush with the outside of the trim so an enclosed canopy would fit over it, i'd just have to set the stops a bit higher...

mount two returns on the outside corners and cut slits in the back section and build a box 2/3rds as wide as the tank... easily over 2000gph on the return...

now if i want to rework or sell the tank just cut the silicone seal between the trim and top of the tank and i'm back where i started...

Any thoughts?


----------

